# Worried about my daughter



## binkies (Nov 30, 2006)

Here is her story. Sorry it is long. Also adding she is 6 today.

Ok. Olivia has had a headacheoff and on for two weeks. She is very lethargic, not eating. I have hadto pick her up from school more than once because of her headaches. Soyesterday I took her to a dr after having to pick her up. He said shemay have a sinus infection. Today, the teacher calls and says thatOlivia isnt herself. She is violent, screaming at the top of her lungsand throwing things at the other students. This raises a huge red flag.To me, my child has something wrong. She has had some serious symptoms.I take her to her regular dr. He does a normal physical exam and saysthere isnt anything wrong with her. I want bloodwork and a head CT. Ofcourse a regular exam isnt going to show if something is wrong in herhead. I dont expect a virus to make her have altered mental status. Iwant him to find out what is causing her to sleep all day, haveheadaches, not eat, and now become violent. I managed to get somebloodwork out of him. We go tomorrow first thing in the morning. Shewill be fasting. Does this sound normal at all to you? I am distraughtover worrying about her. Olivia is a bubbling, hyper, caring littlegirl. Not what she is like now.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 30, 2006)

Do you have a children's hospital in your areathat you can bring her to? I would insist to your familydoctor that he sends her to a Pediatrician.

I hope she gets better real soon.ray:

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## binkies (Nov 30, 2006)

No children's hospital anywhere close. Her dr. is a pediatrician.


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 30, 2006)

I agree with you...all those symptoms includingthe violent behaviour are symptoms of something affecting her brain. Istheir any way you could take her to a pediatric neurologist as he wouldknow how to handle your situation. It doesn't necessarily mean that itsserious but it should be addressed. A CT scan of her head and anEEGis a good idea..sometimes viral illnesses DO affect mentalstatus so that can't be ruled out..let us know


----------



## cheryl (Dec 1, 2006)

Something does not seem right,because a 6 year old child should not be getting so many headaches,to me that is not normal

How is Olivia when she is home?

I will be keeping Olivia in my thoughts

Keep us updated!



cheryl


----------



## binkies (Dec 1, 2006)

At home, all she wants to do is sleep or "laydown". She only eats a bite or two of anything, doesnt matter if it isjunk food, good food or anything. She gets the headaches and is sooooolethargic I have to carry her.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Iwould keep insisting on tests until they figure it out. 

It could be any number of things.

Is she having any other symptoms?This link may be helpful to you:

http://www.clevelandclinic.org/health/health-info/docs/2500/2564.asp?index=9642


----------



## binkies (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you for the link! It isn't as scary as ithas been because she isnt having most of those symptoms. Although I amnot going to just let it go.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 1, 2006)

I mentioned your situation to my husband, who'sbeen a dr's assistant in the past and has a VAST amount of healthknowledge from it, and here's what he thought of...

Could it be that there's either something in her environment or thatshe's eaten on a regular basis that she's now allergic to? 

His other thought is this: my husband mentioned that he used to know agirl (she was actually the same age as your daughter) that hadsomething called Candida, where she basically had a yeast infectionthroughout her entire body, and she had to have a special diet forit. He said that she would act just like you're describingwhen she was off that special diet (that was made up of food thatdidn't contain anything that could feed the yeast). Maybehave the dr check for that?

Is she currently on any medications?


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 1, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> I mentioned your situation to my husband, who's been a dr'sassistant in the past and has a VAST amount of health knowledge fromit, and here's what he thought of...
> 
> Could it be that there's either something in her environment or thatshe's eaten on a regular basis that she's now allergic to?
> 
> ...


I was thinking of Candida or a wheat allergy/intolerance as well:

http://www.foodintol.com/wheat.asp
http://www.kidshealth.org/kid/health_problems/stomach/celiac.html

or sometimes people could have a bad batch of food, such as wheat bread, that can cause neurological symptoms. 

I would definitely have him check her glucose levels among other things mentioned in the articles.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 1, 2006)

Good point! Maybe it could besomething at the school, since her symptoms are more prominent whenshe's there? Good thinking, lalena!
*
lalena2148 wrote:*


> or sometimes people couldhave a bad batch of food, such as wheat bread, that can causeneurological symptoms.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 1, 2006)

How's she doing today?

Pam


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 1, 2006)

Binkies...there could be a myriad of things thatcould be causing your daughter's symptoms...many diseases, allergiesand viruses can imitate one another. I think you're absolutely right tokeep insisting the doctor run tests and rule out anything that wouldrun parallel with the symptoms she is displaying, especially to findout why the sudden change in her personality. If your doctor doesn'tshow the interest, take her to a hospital (if possible) and insist theygive you some answers there. At the very least, your mind will be putat ease, and if anything is found, she can be diagnosed and treated.Sometimes doctors really have to be pushed in order to get them tolisten...:?

***On a sidenote: As for Candida, I have that in my system...I had asevere case several years ago. Actually, they say that an enormousnumber of people have candida overgrowth for most of their lives andnever realize it, yet they encounter all sorts of minor health issuesand cannot figure out what is making them sick. Candida albicans cancause all sorts of vague symptoms, including depression, nausea,infections, headaches, some memory loss or 'brain fog',intestinal pain, diarrhea, constipation, thrush, etc. etc. The way Idealt with it was to go through a body cleanse...I cut out everythingfrom my diet that could have started it in the first place. The biggestculprits were wheat, 'white' foods (bread, pasta, rice, potatoes,etc.), and all processed sugars. It can make one's life prettymiserable when left undiagnosed. And to this day there are still manydoctors who refuse to even recognize it as existing. 

Hopefully the doctor will be able to give you some solidanswers...please keep us posted, and I will be sending loving thoughtsher way...:heart:


----------



## binkies (Dec 1, 2006)

She is doing very well today. Pretty normalactually. She was very placid when they drew her blood. But after anhour or so she was good. I keep joking that she just had a vile toomuch blood. Hopefully she will continue to improve. We go to the dr onMonday to get the bloodwork results. 

I have a sister that is concerned about diabetes. She taught a younggirl that also had the same symptoms that came about suddenly. That iswhat they found wrong with her.


----------



## binkies (Dec 4, 2006)

Back from what seems like our 100th dr.visit. Her full blood screening turned out normal.She has an appointment with a neurologist on January 2 to find out whyshe is having the headaches.


----------



## Haley (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry I missed this before. I'll be praying for your daughter. ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm glad that you have an appt with aneurologist..I really hope that she improves on her own . Hang inthere..you must be very stressed from this. We'll be thinking of bothof you here on RO:hug:


----------



## binkies (Dec 5, 2006)

Liv's teachersaid she was strange today. Forgot what day it was, how to write hername, and was wondering around lost


----------



## Michaela (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh dearray:

Keep us posted.

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 5, 2006)

Does she have access to any medication or evendrugs from older siblings? This behaviour is very serious. I would takeher to athe neurologist as an emergency as she needs a fullwork-up. I don't mean to overly alarm you but this is truly not normalunless she is taking some medications or drugs or possible beingaccidentally poisoned by something(carbon monoxide)??


----------



## binkies (Dec 5, 2006)

She has no access to any medication. We have a heat pump for heating and cooling so no carbon monoxide.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 5, 2006)

Also on a very serious note: I would questionthe school itself, since the most serious behaviour happens while she'sthere. There's definitely something going on...and I would bewilling to bet it happens while she's there at school. Shesounds like she's doing fairly well when she's home, and the moreserious behaviour happens only when she's at school.

I truly don't mean to panic you, but I also don't want to NOT saysomething and find out something is going on that could have beenstopped by my suggesting checking it out.

I would even go so far as to question the teacher if this is occurringat any particular time of the day, like after she's been around certainpeople (students or teachers) or in certain areas or after certainactivities. It could be a reaction to something in herenvironment that she's just not able to tell you about, for whateverreason. It's worth checking out the people (teachers,students, even older students, etc.) to see what kinds of people she'sbeen around before this occurs.

Since this behaviour doesn't happen when she's at home, I would morethan likely think it's a response to something in the environmentTHERE, not necessarily something neurological/health-related.Does that make sense?

Have you had her allergy-tested?

Those are just my thoughts...like I said, I don't mean to panic orworry you...but it does sound like something could be occurring thereat the school that she just isn't able to communicate sufficiently ormaybe at all...and it's worth mentioning, ya know?

My love and hugs and prayers for you both,

Rosie*


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 5, 2006)

I've heard of " sick building" syndrome that iscaused by things like mold and fungus in the walls but it seems like itwould affect other children. Did the teacher think that your daughterlooked physically ill today or did she just think that she actedstrangely?


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 5, 2006)

I just read Rosie's comments..if it just happensat school she could be right...possibly something is really upsettingher a lot.


----------



## binkies (Dec 5, 2006)

*angieluv wrote:*


> I've heard of " sick building" syndrome that is caused bythings like mold and fungus in the walls but it seems like it wouldaffect other children. Did the teacher think that your daughter lookedphysically ill today or did she just think that she actedstrangely?




She just said that she was "strange".


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 6, 2006)

*angieluv wrote:*


> I've heard of " sick building" syndrome that is caused bythings like mold and fungus in the walls but it seems like it wouldaffect other children. Did the teacher think that your daughter lookedphysically ill today or did she just think that she actedstrangely?


That happened at my middle school when they put in new carpet. Theyusedformaldehydeinthe glue for the carpet and it gave me HORRIBLE headaches and made ithard to pay attention. I occasionally did get sick after school frombeing in the classrooms.

I'd still get her checked out for allergies and get a CT of her headand an MRI. If she is misbehaving, I still am thinking it's allergiesor something affecting the judgement part of her brain (like herfrontal lobe).Also check out the school for asbestos and anyphysical changes (and food in the cafeteria) since your daughter hasbeen feeling bad. After you address allergies and physicalabnormalities, I'd also check out the teacher and any other adult shecomes in direct contact with. If not adult, it could be from otherkids. However, I would ask your daughter if anything happens whileshe's at school. It might be something to ask about. I don't want toalarm you, but I had someone I knew in high school who was beingharassed emotionally and physically who acted 'strange' while she wasin school because she hated being there.

If there IS something she needs to talk about but can't/won't tell you, get her to someone she can talk to.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your daughter. ray:


----------



## cheryl (Dec 6, 2006)

Has Olivia had her eyes checked lately? it probablyhas nothing to do with it but it was just a thought



cheryl


----------



## binkies (Dec 6, 2006)

She had her eyes checked two years ago. For pre-k physical. Thank you all for all they help.


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 6, 2006)

*binkies wrote:*


> She had her eyes checked two years ago. For pre-k physical.Thank you all for all they help.


Well if nothing else is helping, you might as well take her. People whodo have eye issues (such as myself) find that your eyes get worse andneed new glasses, etc every 2 years. I found I needed them last monthby increasingly bad headaches then they escalated to migraines. Then Ifinally went and got them. Migraines gone.

Also, I just had a thought. Have a doc check for lead poisoning.
http://health.yahoo.com/ency/healthwise/hw119898
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lead_poisoning
It causes neurological issues suchas reducedIQ,nausea,abdominalpain,irritability,insomnia,excesslethargyorhyperactivity,headacheand, in extreme cases,seizureandcoma.There are also associated gastrointestinal problems, such asconstipation,diarrhea,abdominalpain,vomiting,poorappetite,weightloss.Other associated affects areanemia,kidney problems, and reproductive problems.. There is lead paint inolder schools, as well as asbestos. Lead poisoning is just athought, but it's worth a try.


----------



## binkies (Dec 6, 2006)

The school called AGAIN. I am fed upwith worrying about her. I went to the school and sat down and talkedwith her teacher. She is worried to death as well. She has beenwatching her like a hawk and can tell me with 100% certainty thatnothing is going on there. There isn't any child/children botheringher. No picking on her teasing her. No different air freshners,perfums, foods. 

She said that she can tell when something is getting ready to happenwith her. She shuts down. Talks slowly, and quietly, walks in slowmotion. She will be fine and playing or doing her work and then it hitsher. 

Olivia must think we are both pretty strange ourselves. We are alwayslooking at her, listening to every word, asking stupid questions tomake sure she can answer correctly. When she is normal, she looks at uslike "what in the **** is wrong with you people!" "mrshibbits, why are you always staring at me?"

Anyway......I have called a new dr. I am not going to let her regulardr push us away as nothing is wrong with her. With this happening everysingle day, a month is far too long to wait. We go see him at1:15 today.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 6, 2006)

Praying for you and your daughterBinkies. That really sounds scary. Keep usposted. Hopefully you find something out today. ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 6, 2006)

It may take awhile to find out exactly what iswrong but hopefully the new doctor will be more helpful to you. We canall guess at what it could be but I think they will need to see her anddo tests to diagnose her. I know you will keep us posted. Good Lucktoday :grouphug


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow...we'll be praying for you and your sweet girl. Keep us updated, if you can, okay?

We love you both!! :inlove:

Rosie*


----------



## binkies (Dec 6, 2006)

Not very much happened at the dr today. I triedquite hard to convince him of the severity. He looked in her nose andsaid that she is congested. He is treating her for a sinus infectionhoping that will take care of the headaches. 

In the meantime, we and the school are to keep a log of what she isdoing when her episodes come about. And also of what she has eaten. Hesays it is very hard to say what is going on with her since it wasntsomething you can see. He says if they get worse, to come inimmediately.

I signed papers to have both children's records transferred to him from the old dr.


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 6, 2006)

Prayers for you and your daughter. Ifyou aee a neurologist, you may want to ask about childhoodepilepsy. It takes many forms other than grand mal seizuresand can be difficult to diagnose in children.


----------



## binkies (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow. The notebook I sent to her teacher for herrecords is interesting! It is snowing pretty hard here, so I amguessing no school tomorrow. That is good, I will be able towatch her at the times she is normally not doing well.

9am: Olivia has wondered around the classroom. Layed on her desk all morning. It's almost impossible to get her to work.

9:15 Olivia is complaining that she's too tired to work. 

9:30 Olivia says that her head is hurting and that she needs some Tylenol. Off to the nurse.

9:30 (from nurse) Headache is on right side, given tylenol and is resting.

10:15 Olivia says the she feels like she is going to throw up. Didnteat a lot of breakfast. She has worked since coming back from the nurse.

12:15 Olivia complained that her throat felt like it was burning.

12:20 burning went away

1:50 Olivia just had snack and says she feels like she is going to throw up. No headache

1:55 back to the nurse. normal temp. throat isnt red. Drank some water went back to room at 2:15


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow..that is interesting...if she doesn't go toschool tomorrow you may find out that she is fine at home. If that istrue it has something to do with her emotions related to school orsomething within the school itself that is affecting her.


----------



## hummer (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow, I could not imagine what you must be going through and I really hope that you find out soon. 

A couple of things pop up for me, my best friend has migraines andunfortunatly she has passed them down to her 6 year old daughter andTylenol is able to take care of most of the pain for her rightnow. Does anyone in your or the fathers family have a historyof migraines? And a different friend, when her daughter wasyoung, she had epilesy but instead of shaking, she would get that looklike when you are daydreaming (looking off into a far off land) and theiris's of her eyes would go back and forth just a little bit.They were able to control it with some pills and she ended up growingout of it and she is fine now. Not sure if thesesuggestions will help but I figured that more possible info is betterthan not enough.

I would not stop talking to doctors about this, check with yourinsurance and see if you are able to see a specialist with noreferral. Let the doctors know that this is not normal at allfor her and you are not the only one who is concerned about this (herteacher too). Have you tried to keep out of school for acouple of days and see if she is the same at home as she is atschool? 

I hope that you find a doctor who will listen to you and take yourconcerns seriously. I did a quick google onchildrens hospitals and it looks like you are right in the middle ofone in Lexington, Kentucky and one in Richmond. Not sure ifthat helps, but like before, I figure the more info the better.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes, please keep us updated, too...


----------



## binkies (Dec 9, 2006)

She has been home for 2 days now. No problems. Iam thinking hard and watching her hard and taking in everything that Ihave been told.

Narrowed it down (in my head of course). Either allergies to the dustin the air at school or her eyes (as mentioned). The schools dont cleanthe air filters as often as it should be done, and of course as othershave said bad eyes can make you hurt. 

She doesnt act like that at home or my mom's. Her teacher says she cantget her to do her work and Liv says it hurts after she does work.Sooooo, so far it is getting a lot less worrysome and a bit more simple.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 11, 2006)

binkies

I don'tknow if this will help or not but when I was Young (8-13) I had theexact symptoms as your daughter is having,Acting out, Getting snippywith everybody,and just wanting to sleep because my HeadHurtSoo Bad.My Mom took me to see many many Doctors and spentThousands finally my Uncle suggested that I seehisChiropractor and I haven't had severe Headache since my Neck injury6yrs ago and I'm now 46. He did minor back adjustments 3 times a weekfor 6 months to realign my Spine.

Just remember that when she acts Out and throws things it's Not herFault as the Pain Really is unbearable, Of coarse I'm sure you knowThis.:goodluck And I'll Prayray: for You and Your Daughter and God Bless!



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## cheryl (Dec 11, 2006)

*binkies wrote:*


> Narrowed it down (in my head of course). Either allergies tothe dust in the air at school or her eyes (as mentioned). The schoolsdont clean the air filters as often as it should be done, and of courseas others have said bad eyes can make you hurt.


If it were allergies,i'm sure you would see other symptoms likewatering eyesand itiching and coughing and sneezingetc.....but then other people do react differently to things

Before my niece had her eyes tested,Nichole had so much trouble atschool,she wouldn't do her work..all she did was just sit there,shecomplained about having a headache all the time,she had her eyes testedand that was the problem...this is why i was thinking it was Olivia'seyes,she just might need glasses

Have you found out anything yet?



cheryl


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 12, 2006)

Since there is no Childrens hospital here inWest Virginia. How far are you from Pittsburgh. They got one of thebest pediatrics and childrens hospital. Sometimes people make the triplonger to find out what is wrong.

It sounds to me there is something going on in the schoo. I rememberwhen I was in high school they were putting fresh new tar on the roofof the school building. The smell was so bad that I had headaches.Everything in me hurt, my eyes would, throat you name it. 

Have you spoken with the principal about this.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 21, 2006)

How is Olivia doing?

Pam


----------



## binkies (Dec 21, 2006)

Since having her sinus infection treated, there have been no more headaches. But she has still been VERY tired. 

I went to school to her chrismas party and she sat at her desk whilethe rest of the kids played and danced. She was the last child to getup and go get her treat bag. It broke my heart. I literally went in thehall and cried.

I am hoping that the long vacation will help her recover.


----------



## mskoala (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm just seeing this now. I'm sending warm thoughts to you.

My mom had a body cleanse b/c of Candida and it totally helped. 

has the school been tested for asbestos? (sp?) or mold, or otherfunguses that could be in the air. Do they check theirmonoxide levels? Is it in any specific classrooms that it'shappening, or everywhere? 

good luck to you.


----------



## PegHill (Dec 31, 2006)

I am wondering if it might be something uniqueto the environment of her classroom. Since it is winter breakand between semesters/quarters, is it possible to transfer her toanother class to if thereareany changes?


----------



## binkies (Dec 31, 2006)

She has been reallly great during the break. Her100% self. So if things go back to the way it was, I am going to haveto do something drastic. Not sure what, but I will figure it out.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't know that much about children (only amom to animals) but unless this could be determined to be some kind ofpsychosomatic way for her to avoid something that is upsetting her atschool it seems that it must have something to do with an environmentalissue in that buildong that she is very sensitve too. Is their any waythatyou could take her to a child psychologist or psychiatrist thatwould be able to separate the emotional from the ohysical. I amoriginally from Chicago where we had a childrens hospital (Childrensmemorial) that would have run every single test possible to determinewhat is creating this. She should have an MRI of her head, I understandthat you are doing everything in your power to help her and since I amalso in a smaller city now I can understand the difficulty in gettinganyone to take this seriously. You are doing a great job by beingpersistent and if I were you I would continue with it. I'm really sorrythat things have been so difficult for both of you for so long.


----------



## edwinf8936 (Jan 1, 2007)

What you should do is not give up on finding outwhat is wrong. Keep insisting that test be done even if sheneeds to go to a special facility for a day. You don't wantthis to go away then keep coming back.

The headaches could be anything from eye strain to sinus to anythingelse. When I get severe sinus headaches I don't feel likeeating and forget what I am doing sometimes. I get nausioussometimes to. I get them a lot less that I used to.I cannot take sinus medication because they get he high. Minetend to fee like my eye is being poked out or sometimes my teeth mighthurt also(long roots).

Don't be surprised if it could be environment related. Ifreind of mine and his wife had been sick all year like aflue. They ended up remodeling their basement and found moldall over the place. After getting it cleaned up right andfinished they feel fine. Not much is understood about moldreations yet.

Ed


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 2, 2007)

Hmm... 100% at home during holidays, but notfeeling well at school in the day... I agree with angieluv.Environmental or psychosomatic. I really hope you figure thisout - it must be very hearbreaking not to know what is goingon. Is it only at school? Is changing schools anoption - even for a short while to see if that helps?

:hearts

________
Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 3, 2007)

Yike just reading this. Poor baby. Lots of prayers.


----------



## binkies (Jan 3, 2007)

I am going to try very hard to get her eyeschecked today. I am a child care provider for a living and the house isfull. But my husband is going to try to get home in time to watch thekids so I can take her. 

She still claims she can see very good, but if you don't know what goodeyesight truely is, then you have no clue. I was amazed at thedifference when I got my glasses. 

It makes sense, because she complains after doing her schoolwork. Andtoday she told me that her head hurt when she was trying to play a dvdgame. Said that the tv was too far away. Which it isn't. It is at thefoot of her full size bed.


----------



## m.e. (Jan 3, 2007)

Sounds like getting her eyes checked would be a good idea :hug2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 3, 2007)

That definitely sounds like a great idea, aplace to start. I'm just wondering though, needing glasseswouldn't expain feeling sick or the other weird symptoms, just athought. Good place to start, let us know what the docsays. Good Luck!


----------



## binkies (Jan 3, 2007)

I know someone brought up the eye thing earlier.I wasn't ignoring you. Just checking everything out. Since she hasntbeen doing work, she hasnt been complaining about anything except forthe thing last night.


----------



## nermal71 (Jan 3, 2007)

Another thing is thyroid. I know yousaid they checked her blood, but they dont' normally check thyroid inchildren. I know when mine goes way out of whack I can getVERY goofy. I get crabby, moody, achey, tired, headachey and just downright witchy. I also deal with weightgain/loss depending on which way it was going at the time. Ihave been told though in kids that the weight gain/loss doesn't alwaysshow up as they are growing and its harder to track. 

Have you tried having her do work at home? Maybehave her at home for a day or two with all of her schoolwork and seehow that goes? If she still has theissues maybe it does have something to do with herwork/eyesight. If not then it might be something classroomrelated. 

As a homeschooling mom I do remember the stresses from before when mychildren were in public school. Since they are homeschooledwe don't have nearly the headaches, bouts of bad behavior,etc. Alot of theirs were due to stress(yes kids get it), worry over tests, dealing with kids bullying (andkids can bully with the teacher never being aware of it), and things asstupid as the menu for lunch that day. I have one allergic tored dye (sends him straight through the roof to the point you want tolock him in a closet). Good luck hon in finding out theanswers. I would say if nothing is foundwith the eye doctor maybe a good child psychologist could find someanswers for you.


----------



## binkies (Jan 3, 2007)

They did do a thyroid. I remember seeing it onthe orders. But thank you for trying. My husband went ahead and made a3:30 appt. for the eye doctor. I know it is horrible, but I hope sheneeds glasses. It would be a nice easy solution.


----------



## binkies (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok. We are back. She is farsighted with astigmatism.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 3, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> Ok. We are back. She is farsighted with astigmatism.


I'm the same way (except astigmatism in both eyes, one farsighted, onenear sighted). I had HORRIBLE migraines from my eyes before I gotglasses, and I could concentrate so much better in school. Word to thewise, get her a new prescription every 2 years. I'd start to getmigraines around 2 years from my last prescription; that's my key toget a new one. Anyway, I hope this solves all the issues your daughteris having :fingers crossed: ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 3, 2007)

OMG ..the problem is so less serious than wethought.... she just need a proper prescription for glasses....I'mhappy for both of you!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 3, 2007)

I completely agree!! That's actually awonderful thing, though it's expensive, sure...but at least it's not aneuralogical problem, or something equally bad!!

I'm so happy...I hope everything is completely solved now!!

My love your guys' way!! :inlove:

Rosie
*
angieluv wrote: *


> OMG ..the problem is soless serious than we thought.... she just need a proper prescriptionfor glasses....I'm happy for both of you!!!


----------



## cheryl (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm happy that it didn't turn out to be anything to serious,thank goodness for that!

At least now you can put your mind at rest

I have seen a lot of young children act in all different ways in theclass roombeforemost,not all,are finallydiagnosed with eye problems

Some kids will be disruptive to the class,because they are frustrated and they don't know how to deal with it.

Like my niece Nicole,some kids will just sit there and not do anythingat all,,and some kids will complain that they feel sick,or they don'twant to go to school,they complain of headaches all the time

My niece Nicole used to go home every day after school and sleep,shewas always tired,she eventually had to wear those coloured glasses,ithink hers were a orange colour.

I hope Olivia will feel much better once she gets her new glasses 

cheryl


----------



## SugarGlider (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm so glad the mystery is solved!!! Iwould think your doctor would have suggested that first though, it mustbe pretty common!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 3, 2007)

I delt with it too. I have been battlingmigraines for months. Well finally I was able to get my eyes checkedlast week. Sure enough I have mild sigmatism and need glasses.

I am glad you were able to get her eyes checked.


----------



## binkies (Jan 3, 2007)

We are back now. Had to drive an hour just to beable to get them in an hour because her appointment was late in theday. She says that she can see much better. Clearer.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 3, 2007)

Aww she looks wonderful in them. Awww, I am so glad you found the problem. I hope this was the only problem. 

Tell her she looks so beautiful. I will have to show her my new glasses when I pick them up this week too.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 4, 2007)

I hope this was the only problem aswell. I'm nearsighted, though now I wear contacts.I can't really see much over 2 feet away without my glasses, but I'veonly had them for five years now, I think. When I first gotthem, I had no idea I needed them, until I failed the eyechart. Now I obviously can't imagine life without them.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 4, 2007)

What a very pretty young girl!

I hope things will start to improve now thatOlivia has her new glasses 

let us know how things go!

cheryl


----------



## binkies (Jan 4, 2007)

I just can't wait to see how her day went! Shewas so excited to wear them to school. I hope the other kids aren'tmean to her, she is the first in her class to wear glasses.


----------



## m.e. (Jan 4, 2007)

She looks *great*! Hope everything goes well today


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 4, 2007)

What a pretty little girl.... and with a great big smile too!!!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't think they will since she looks wonderful in them.

Let us know how her day went and hopefully her headache has notreturned. She might get a minor one from not being used to wearing themthough.


----------



## binkies (Jan 4, 2007)

She's home! She said it was a real good day. Noheadaches. All her friends said they liked her glasses. She also saysstuff like "it is so clear" or "everything is so big now". I am proudof my little lady!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank goodness! I'm really glad it wasn't anything serious. She does look real good in them too!


----------



## cheryl (Jan 4, 2007)

*binkies wrote:*


> She's home! She said it was a real good day. No headaches.All her friends said they liked her glasses. She also says stuff like"it is so clear" or "everything is so big now". I am proud of my littlelady!


arty0002:Yay for Olivia arty0002:

cheryl


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 4, 2007)

Awww I am so happy. :elephant:Way to go Olivia, I bet she is so happy.


----------



## 2bunmom (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow Binkies, your daughter sure is a prettylittle thing!!! I love her glasses,they look almost like mine. I do not post much but I havebeen following this thread and have been very concerned forher. Hopefully, this will take care of the problems that shehas been having. That way she can get back to being a littlegirl and doing fun things instead of feeling bad all thetime. Your friends, Beckie Trouble and Trixie


----------



## binkies (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh thank you everyone! I think she is a beautiful little lady as well. I hope this is the end of her problems.


----------



## SugarGlider (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm nearsighted and I remember the first time Iput on my glasses and walked out of the office I told my mom "I can seethe GRASS!" The grass had, up till that point, been a carpetof green.

Thank you for posting all of this, I think I'll take my kids in to have their eyesight tested.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 4, 2007)

*SugarGlider wrote:*


> I'm nearsighted and I remember the first time I put on myglasses and walked out of the office I told my mom "I can see theGRASS!" The grass had, up till that point, been a carpet ofgreen.
> 
> Thank you for posting all of this, I think I'll take my kids in to have their eyesight tested.




I know exactly what you mean. I still remember the feeling ofbeing able to see the leaves on the trees across the street instead ofjust a colorful blob. Such a wonderful sensation.


----------



## binkies (Jan 4, 2007)

That is my first memory when I got glasses! There are individual leaves on the trees!


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 5, 2007)

well bless her little heart! :bunnydance:she's so cute in the pics with the kitty! i'm glad she's doing great now!


----------



## binkies (Jan 8, 2007)

Things have been going so well for Olivia! Hernotebook has had wonderful notes in it since they went back on Jan. 3 Iam thrilled!


----------



## pamnock (Jan 8, 2007)

That's wonderful news!



Pam


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 8, 2007)

This is great..when I first got glasses I didn't know that you were supposed to be able to read what is on the blackboard.


----------



## binkies (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, I got a call from the school nurse today.First thought was OH NO. Olivia had a horrible headache. But you knowwhat caused it? She was wearing MY glasses! That is funny, but not. Ican only imagine a farsighted person trying to see throughanearsighted person's glasses. No wonder her head hurt! Our glasses arepretty much identical shape and color. Of course mine are a tad biggerthan hers. They gave her some Tylenol and my husband went to exchangeglasses. Now why didn't she tell me before she got on thebus!?


----------

